# 318 blades not engaging



## Mick318 (Jun 29, 2018)

My 318 doesn't engage the lawn mower blades when I flip the PTO switch. if I move the tractor forward and backwards it will kick in. I put a new Switch on recently and it doesn't seem to matter. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Most of the Deere mowers have a dual circuit seat safety switch. One for the blade clutch relay, and another for the starter. I would check that first. Then this model has a time delay control module, part # AM105170, that can fail and cause the same symptom you describe.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Mick,

Here is a copy of a 318 wiring diagram, in event this problem drags on...… You say "
if I move the tractor forward and backwards it will kick in". That sounds like a faulty connection somewhere. Maybe the seat safety switch, or some other safety switch?? Also, check your ground connections.


----------



## Mick318 (Jun 29, 2018)

Thank you. How do I trouble shoot if it is the safety switch under the seat? 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Put a jumper wire across the seat switch connections and see if the problem disappears.


----------



## Mick318 (Jun 29, 2018)

Nothing seems to lead me to my problem. Seat seitch is fine. Any other solutions you can think of to troubleshoot?

Sent from my XT1575 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Control Module.


----------



## Mick318 (Jun 29, 2018)

So if I determine that it's not the seat switch then you recommend replacing the control module? How big of a project is that?

Sent from my XT1575 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

It is A1 in the diagram provided by Sixbales, called the time delay control. Check the modular and two other plugs and terminals for corrosion before changing it out. I believe it is tucked up by the battery on a bracket, but it has been a while since I looked at one. Just follow the big wiring loom.


----------

